# mce: Unable to init device /dev/mcelog

## dab_s_bad

just browsing my dmesg on my Geode System  :Smile: ..., but for some reason I see this error/warning.

```
[    1.189656] mce: Unable to init device /dev/mcelog (rc: -5)
```

how can we solve this? or MCE on Geode is not supported perhaps?

I see from the website: http://www.mcelog.org/installation.html

and it indicates to create a udev rule but am not sure how to do it  :Sad: 

here is what the website is suggesting:

 *Quote:*   

> Verify you got a /dev/mcelog. If not create one with mknod /dev/mcelog c 10 227 On udev based systems you can also add a udev rule file in /usr/lib/udev/rules.d like
> 
> ACTION=="add", KERNEL=="mcelog", SUBSYSTEM=="misc", TAG+="systemd", ENV{SYSTEMD_WANTS}+="mcelog.service"
> 
> This is needed if the /dev is not persistent, as in many newer distributions. Typically the distribution package for mcelog takes care of that.

 

does creating the udev rule solves this?, any insights from our elite people here!? ^_^

my kernel contains:

```
CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

# CONFIG_X86_ANCIENT_MCE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INJECT=m

CONFIG_EDAC_DECODE_MCE=m

# CONFIG_EDAC_MCE_INJ is not set
```

btw..., the geode system is not systemd type but openrc. and on booting my system, I have a kernel + initrd (from Genkernel) as I have an LVM + separate /usr if this helps a bit.

if need to give further info, please let me know.

thanks in advance

----------

## dab_s_bad

did try "mknod /dev/mcelog c 10 227" but still the same thing, will still have to experiment with udev rules

----------

## dab_s_bad

just tried to run mcelog and it is saying that the Geode Proc is not supported. I'll just have to disable then mce from kernel in the future

----------

